# Does your vet let you pay in instalments?



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

Found out yesterday that my oldest dog is going to need a lot of expensive dental surgery. Asked the vet if they would let me pay in instalments and was rather curtly told no. I've been taking my dogs to this practice for five or six years now, and was a bit shocked by the vet's attitude. I'm not new to the practice. I always pay my bills on time. My dogs are well behaved. 

Just wondering if it's common practice? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 October 2012)

When my previous dog fell ill and I had rather a big bill the vets were happy to do this. I have now changed vets and have Insurance so no idea what the current vets policy is. I know a lot of vets have people paying into some sort of health scheme which covers vacs,worming & flea treatment and this leaves me to believe they might be open to this.

I think if your vet has a mixed practice which includes farm animals I would have thought they would have been more inclined to do this for an unexpectedly high bill which wasnt covered by Insurance.


----------



## Vizslak (14 October 2012)

Yes if you are a customer they know well, I thought it was lovely of them last time I had a HUGE bill I went to pay the whole sum when collected dog and the receptionist said, are you sure, you dont have to pay it all in one go if you dont want, I did because I had it but its nice to know that if I dont they will allow me to pay off.


----------



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

Thanks. I'm well known to them- I had my sister's dog in there last week for his bits off. 

Her attitude just struck me as very strange.


----------



## Jools1234 (14 October 2012)

we do if its discussed before the bill is run up or if its and emergency, but the practice manager has to ok it, forms have to be signed and there is an extra charge at the disgression of the practice-this would be waved for regular clients that previously paid on time and emergency cases


----------



## twiglet84 (14 October 2012)

We dont. Even the greatest of clients can fail to pay their installments, we have seen it all to often. Now we offer finance thru a private company, the practice pays interest on the loaned amount so costs no more for the client but practice gets paid straight away and the finance company collects there installments as per agreement xx


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2012)

Oh for the Herriott days of old, fortunately my vet is great with me,as a  very old customer,he knows it will always be paid in cash as soon as it is available.Would`nt ever offend such an essential person in my dog breeding life!


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 October 2012)

Yes my vets have let me pay in instalments, as long as I ask them in advance.   I know of quite a few other people who they have allowed to do this too, some paying only small amounts over quite a long period.


----------



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

Thank you.


----------

